# Turbo GAs, What are you running?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Turbo'ed GA's.. 

Ive been asked this from so many board members, Dont ask me why, but i swear like 20 people ask what do turbo GA's Run.. Anywho, i dont want to give fake #'s.. so i know like.. not another honda is turbo'd.. wes is TOO turbo'ed, Mike Y, James, if no slips.. what cars have you stood up against, just to get a rough idea?.. i keep telling these guys probably high 14's, low 15s.. if not that heavily boosted..


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

The track opens in the spring... I will post some numbers once I get a slip. It will be my first time at the strip so it should be interesting.
-dave



Chuck said:


> Turbo'ed GA's..
> 
> Ive been asked this from so many board members, Dont ask me why, but i swear like 20 people ask what do turbo GA's Run.. Anywho, i dont want to give fake #'s.. so i know like.. not another honda is turbo'd.. wes is TOO turbo'ed, Mike Y, James, if no slips.. what cars have you stood up against, just to get a rough idea?.. i keep telling these guys probably high 14's, low 15s.. if not that heavily boosted..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

actually, my whole kit isnt \done yet...my intercooler should be here tomorrow, then ill be finishing it up next week...but since i bought turbo tommy's kit, i know what he ran on 8psi with a t28...he said mid-low 14's with street tires...so i dunno what ill be doing with a lil ol t25 haha


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hmm not too shabby... i just wanted to make sure i wasnt giving too off-fake #'s... ill be finding out soon enough


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my goal in life is to get into the low 13's with my 1.6....shitty goals, huh


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

not at all dude.. Im looking to get into hanging with my buddy with an MR2 turbo.. once i accomplish that.. ill be happy.. (he runs like.. 13.6)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> not at all dude.. Im looking to get into hanging with my buddy with an MR2 turbo.. once i accomplish that.. ill be happy.. (he runs like.. 13.6)



wel see, im into show and speed...i think that there is a way to accomplish both...i wanna do 13's with my full interior..with my fiberglass trunk...gutting a car to the bare metal doesnt get much respect with me...well, gutting daily driven, street cars anyways...i beleive your motor should get you the low time slips...not an empty shell of a car with only a seat and steering wheel...but thats just me...no flaming please


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll post once I run it I don't care. Remember that when we start seeing times pay attention to the MPH as that is a true indicator of the car capabilitites in the 1/4.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

im sorry for asking this in your thread but i was wonder since all that a turbo does is forces air into the intake then the injectors add more fuel and more fuel and air gives you well you know. so my qustion is, for a cheeper price just get 75 shot of nitrous. would you get the same results or if not better becase you dont have to wait for the turbo to spool up. just have it just have it armed so all you have to do is floor it and go. becase the way i look at it is when people say nitrous blows engines, you have the same chance of blowing your engine from a trubo if you dont have the right amount of fuel....i think


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psr said:


> im sorry for asking this in your thread but i was wonder since all that a turbo does is forces air into the intake then the injectors add more fuel and more fuel and air gives you well you know. so my qustion is, for a cheeper price just get 75 shot of nitrous. would you get the same results or if not better becase you dont have to wait for the turbo to spool up. just have it just have it armed so all you have to do is floor it and go. becase the way i look at it is when people say nitrous blows engines, you have the same chance of blowing your engine from a trubo if you dont have the right amount of fuel....i think



ok think about this....what would you rather have....a sudden burst of power at the press of a button, or POWER ALL THE TIME...ive had nitrous, and it sucks having to spare as much as you can...you never know when its gonna go empty...

and nitrous (wet) kits do add fuel, but its not near as safe as turbo...they use the stock injectors in most cases, and sometimes thats simply not enough...
but turboes on the other hand (well, mine atleast) has a jwt ecu that KNOWS how to use the turbo and bigger injecotrs, which are also a necessity...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok think about this....what would you rather have....a sudden burst of power at the press of a button, or POWER ALL THE TIME...ive had nitrous, and it sucks having to spare as much as you can...you never know when its gonna go empty...
> 
> and nitrous (wet) kits do add fuel, but its not near as safe as turbo...they use the stock injectors in most cases, and sometimes thats simply not enough...
> but turboes on the other hand (well, mine atleast) has a jwt ecu that KNOWS how to use the turbo and bigger injecotrs, which are also a necessity...


well you dont have power all the time you need the turbo to spool up but i know what you mean.... but if you do all the stuff like internals and upgraded fuel system whats the difference performence wise. get a reprgramed ecu to handle the nitrous. safer how so your still putting the same stress on all the parts. but yet agin i could be wrong......

and of course i would like power all the time but it all about money and like i care right know my goal is to beat the the riced up cars at my school and i do a fine job at that


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i have seen this fight alot and nitrous does seem to be safer if u have the right set up because its only for a short time turbos keep a car running hot all the time u could take cross country trips with nitrous but not turbo ...if your looking for power deff. get a trubo nos suck but i believe its a bit safer


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i have seen this fight alot and nitrous does seem to be safer if u have the right set up because its only for a short time turbos keep a car running hot all the time u could take cross country trips with nitrous but not turbo ...if your looking for power deff. get a trubo nos suck but i believe its a bit safer



ahhhhh.... ok if your car can handle a 15 psi turbo what stopping you from useing the equivalent amount of nitrous your putting the same amount of stress on the car your just getting the power in a different way... dont get me wrong i dont think nitrous is better i would much rather have a turbo but....well you get my question i hope...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im running 11's flat with 25 pounds and a 150 shot. 

p.s. Its a Twin Turbo GA


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm running like 19.2 at 65 right now... OH btw I have no 3rd gear!
hehehehe

I never race on the streets but in the daily grind I have managed to keep an SL55 AMG from passing me!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

psr said:


> ahhhhh.... ok if your car can handle a 15 psi turbo what stopping you from useing the equivalent amount of nitrous your putting the same amount of stress on the car your just getting the power in a different way... dont get me wrong i dont think nitrous is better i would much rather have a turbo but....well you get my question i hope...



true but your not really always getting the power from nitrous because so many things hapen if u have the slightest leak in a hose you lose power or its not hitting at a certain compression its not a full power. ihave riddin i a few cars with nitrous and it dosnt do that much to me but for the money its great and i believe its safer......the turbo though is constant power adjustable and last alllllll the time but also more expensive and always has your car running hot they both have ups and downs


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> true but your not really always getting the power from nitrous because so many things hapen if u have the slightest leak in a hose you lose power or its not hitting at a certain compression its not a full power. ihave riddin i a few cars with nitrous and it dosnt do that much to me but for the money its great and i believe its safer......the turbo though is constant power adjustable and last alllllll the time but also more expensive and always has your car running hot they both have ups and downs



you never rode in my car though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

not your but i have ridden in jhons and in the kids with the alty with the 65 u can feal his though pretty good


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yy


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Just to throw my opinion in not like it matters. But, your right that turbo's run hotter and that they have constant power. Nos has it's cooling property's that make it good. But, nitrous doesn't last forever and unlike a turbo large nitrous shots can be bad due to the fact that it is a sudden burst at wide open throttle instead of build up. This can be argued forever it's best keep your own ideals.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bottles are for babies


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my turbo install is takin longer, because im waiting in line to get it tuned with a wideband 02...woohooooo


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> i have seen this fight alot and nitrous does seem to be safer if u have the right set up because its only for a short time turbos keep a car running hot all the time u could take cross country trips with nitrous but not turbo ...if your looking for power deff. get a trubo nos suck but i believe its a bit safer


WHy couldnt you drive cross country with it....the turbo isnt spooling when your on cruise control.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> WHy couldnt you drive cross country with it....the turbo isnt spooling when your on cruise control.



anytime your over about 3000, the turbo is workin his ass off


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Only if you are at 3000 in WOT... otherwise, your car can only breath in as much as it is opened... BTW, today i took my intake off, and actually looked at the throttle body, man, that thing is TINY


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sentra_Industies said:


> WHy couldnt you drive cross country with it....the turbo isnt spooling when your on cruise control.


working its ass off plus it was just a comparison you would rather drive cross country with nitrous rather than a turbo becuase the nitrous isnt always on .....


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

ok fist off i have to say sorry again for the person who started this thread since i had to ask "wouldnt nitrous be...." all i wanted to know, well if you got this far then you already know what i asked. no one cares if you can go cross country lets not just post worthless stuff i asked a qustion and it was answered if you a debate start you own thread in off topic!!!!

Originally Posted by psr
ahhhhh.... ok if your car can handle a 15 psi turbo what stopping you from useing the equivalent amount of nitrous your putting the same amount of stress on the car your just getting the power in a different way... dont get me wrong i dont think nitrous is better i would much rather have a turbo but....well you get my question i hope...

that was my question nothing more.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

worthless??? the matter of fact is that we are debating between nitrous and turbo...just because the thread gets lead off of its original topic dosnt mean it needs to be talked about somewhere else ......if this topic was about nitrous and we where talking about bodykits then i could see your point but i dont see where your coming from!!!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> worthless??? the matter of fact is that we are debating between nitrous and turbo...just because the thread gets lead off of its original topic dosnt mean it needs to be talked about somewhere else ......if this topic was about nitrous and we where talking about bodykits then i could see your point but i dont see where your coming from!!!



look at my question i didnt ask for a debate i just want to know...well i already said what i wanted know all this other stuff is pointless first off look at the thread title... i alread posted off topic i jsut wanted to know a quick qustion from someone like wes who has a turbo and would know what hes talking about IF A CAR CAN HANDLE A 15 PSI TURBO COULD IT HANDLE THE EQUIVLENT AMOUNT OF NITROUS YES OR NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psr said:


> IF A CAR CAN HANDLE A 15 PSI TURBO COULD IT HANDLE THE EQUIVLENT AMOUNT OF NITROUS YES OR NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



not necessarily...and how would you know how much the "equivalent amount" is?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

how do you convert nitrous to PSI's?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> how do you convert nitrous to PSI's?



you could make an estimate...using the idea that 1psi=10whp...so 10 psi=100whp...and a heated bottle of nitrous on a 100shot usually adds about 100hp...but i dunno how reliable that is (the estimating)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

psr said:


> look at my question i didnt ask for a debate i just want to know...well i already said what i wanted know all this other stuff is pointless first off look at the thread title... i alread posted off topic i jsut wanted to know a quick qustion from someone like wes who has a turbo and would know what hes talking about IF A CAR CAN HANDLE A 15 PSI TURBO COULD IT HANDLE THE EQUIVLENT AMOUNT OF NITROUS YES OR NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NO... not without MASSIVE MASSIVE MASSIVE tuning... turbo forces air into the cylandars.. Nitrous is condensed air.. nitrous isnt infinate though.. turbo is.. you have to do fuel add ons for both, tuning for both, tuning more for nitrous, turbo we can just go to JWT... Nitrous has to be refilled.. turbo is always there.. nitruous has to be controlled by teh user, unless a throttle switch is installed.. turbo is always active, and ready to destroy. althought i guess nitrous doenst weight as much as a turbo setup.. i suppose that is the ONLY upside


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> althought i guess nitrous doenst weight as much as a turbo setup.. i suppose that is the ONLY upside



that, and the price..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> that, and the price..


and that is not always active


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> and that is not always active



why would that be an ADVANTAGE?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well it dosnt put as much wear on your motor therefor its an advatage. you only use it when your going to race someone


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> well it dosnt put as much wear on your motor therefor its an advatage. you only use it when your going to race someone


Nitrous is much harder on your motor than a Turbo. A turbo is much safer.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

A turbo in no way affects a cars ability to be able to travel long distances. If that was the case cars would not be turbocharged from the factory. Just because a turbo is spinning does not mean it's working it's ass off. It is not spinning enough to create boost cruising at 3000 rpm's under light throttle so it is not really doing much. It is DESIGNED to spin. 

This is not a debate it is a bunch of THEORY's posted, not real world applied knowledge I think that's why he said useless. I agree it has strayed off topic. In fact I also agree if were going to debate a new thread should be started. 

As for the answer to the question. I agree with Mike S. That large a shot of nitrous is much more strenious on a motor than a turbo makign the same amount of power. 

Also people talk about Nitrous being cheap, a PROPERLY tuned nitrous setup is NOT cheap. JWT ecu, N2O board, injectors plus the setup itself. That's about $1500 give or take plus you have to refill the bottle and that DOES add up. I am not saying one is better but that they BOTH are not inexpensive upgrades if you are going to do them properly.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Also people talk about Nitrous being cheap, a PROPERLY tuned nitrous setup is NOT cheap. JWT ecu, N2O board, injectors plus the setup itself. That's about $1500 give or take plus you have to refill the bottle and that DOES add up. I am not saying one is better but that they BOTH are not inexpensive upgrades if you are going to do them properly.



actually, now that i think about it, those refills did get might expensive...especially here in tallahassee, where theres only one shop, so they can put any price they want to on it...$40...damn..in jacksonville, its only $25


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Have if you think that is bad here in Iowa I think I found maybe two places to fill no2 and it's 50,60 bucks a ten lbs. So I don't know if you use it alot like people like new toys it gets very expensive. I enjoy turbo power alot the only reason I would really want nitrous is for cooling or if you have a large turbo to spool if quicker but most on ga's are not huge like a t76 or gt30r. You can debate till the end of time on the subject.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> the only reason I would really want nitrous is for cooling or if you have a large turbo to spool if quicker


or to PURGE...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Yea, cause that is the best part about nitrous you know purging the lines so it make that kewl spray off, it looks so kewl and I am sure you'll impress all the ladies. If that's why anyone wants nitrous they have problems.


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> Yea, cause that is the best part about nitrous you know purging the lines so it make that kewl spray off, it looks so kewl and I am sure you'll impress all the ladies. If that's why anyone wants nitrous they have problems.



werd.

i'll take the spooling sound of a turbo and bov sound over naws purging


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> Yea, cause that is the best part about nitrous you know purging the lines so it make that kewl spray off, it looks so kewl and I am sure you'll impress all the ladies. If that's why anyone wants nitrous they have problems.


its a bonus...not the reason why i had it..im sure thats a reaon why some kids have it though...but youll never eneed nitrous to cool a turbo or spool it up on a ga16


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Doesnt matter anyways, I could smoke you all with my Z. Bring it sucka!!!!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

You know I have no beef with nitrous. It has it's benefits no doubt but I meet people alot that are like I gonna get no2 then no car in the world could be faster. I frown on that because people are miss informed. But, the thing with a turbo or super charger is that by the time you get up to speed to use your nitrous we have gained distance and the power that you get in the burst. It's just a conflict of interests. But, on the other hand people like turbo's for the psst sound.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> Doesnt matter anyways, I could smoke you all with my Z. Bring it sucka!!!!



what does that z put down...really

i wanna see it smoke something...show some slips...till then, dont say anything...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree with NotAnotherHonda and plus this post is for ga's not Z's. Show us time slips then we might worry:  till then don't get in between others arguements. thanx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> I agree with NotAnotherHonda and plus this post is for ga's not Z's. Show us time slips then we might worry:  till then don't get in between others arguements. thanx



not an arguement..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Doesnt matter anyways, I could smoke you all with my Z. Bring it sucka!!!!


87 Z? Any pics. of the engine and mods. Have always liked the older Z cars so post em up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> 87 Z? Any pics. of the engine and mods. Have always liked the older Z cars so post em up.



ide like to see them too...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> But, the thing with a turbo or super charger is that by the time you get up to speed to use your nitrous we have gained distance and the power that you get in the burst.



actually no, you can use nitrous right off the line. i have done that many times, and you dont get the power in bursts, it is quite constant. :fluffy:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

man im so glad all this nitrous talk helps newbs see what turbod GAs run.. hahah, Nitrous isnt worth the effort.. imho... turbo is the honest way to go.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Chuck said:


> man im so glad all this nitrous talk helps newbs see what turbod GAs run.. hahah, Nitrous isnt worth the effort.. imho... turbo is the honest way to go.


yeah sorry about that hehehe...what do you mean by "honest" anyway you can make your car fast is honest. i do everything on my car, thats what i think is honest


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. honest.. meaning.. You cant run out of turbo.. you can run out of nitrous.. it is like steriods for your body.. you can use them, for a limited time, but it will eventually run out.. and you will have to buy more.. and ofcourse.. steroids make your willie smaller.. so.. imagine what nitrous does to a car..


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Chuck said:


> lol.. honest.. meaning.. You cant run out of turbo.. you can run out of nitrous.. it is like steriods for your body.. you can use them, for a limited time, but it will eventually run out.. and you will have to buy more.. and ofcourse.. steroids make your willie smaller.. so.. imagine what nitrous does to a car..


ah good point :fluffy:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol... i suppose the best thing to do, is just say "Whatever floats your boat".. If you prefer to go nitrous, GO ahead,nitrous the fuck outa the motor.. but if you want the more reliable, smarter way.. go turbo


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanx for that info. Most people that I know that use it say they wouldn't use it no stop in a race. Dumb girl. Anyway why are we arguing there's no point and plus we are all her for the same thing faster nicer car, who cares how it's done weather a turbo or nitrous we get what we want out it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> Thanx for that info. Most people that I know that use it say they wouldn't use it no stop in a race. Dumb girl. Anyway why are we arguing there's no point and plus we are all her for the same thing faster nicer car, who cares how it's done weather a turbo or nitrous we get what we want out it.



its simple...nitrous gives you power on a button...turbo gives you power in a throttle..thats that


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Right on. Make your own decision on what to run you like nitrous use it if you like turbo boost it.


----------

